# dead yotes



## neil m (Jan 8, 2007)

For those of you that do not keep the hides what do you do with the dogs, just leave them or what?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you live around GF, ND and don't want to keep your dogs drop them off in my yard and I'll take them.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

talk to people somebody is bound to want them! Go to your fur dealer and u can get some decent money for the whole carcass.


----------



## neil m (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm new to hunting how do you find a fur trader. Internet, phone book?


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

note to self head south and shoot mangy coyote to drop of in fallguys yard


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

jason_n said:


> note to self head south and shoot mangy coyote to drop of in fallguys yard


Note to self: Start keeping that loaded shotgun behind my bedroom door to ward off intruders. :wink:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

wouldnt be the fist shotgun pulled on me  I dont know if my hide would be worth as much as a mangy coyote


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Probably harder to skin too. Then I'd have to go buy a different size stretcher too.  :lol:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

creepy


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## upnorthMN (Dec 9, 2007)

i wish i never would have read this thread


----------

